BBC is down - lidi
======
binoyxj
What happened to all the tweets? Did I miss something?
[https://twitter.com/BBC](https://twitter.com/BBC)

~~~
sunilkumarc
Even i cannot see any tweets in their page!

~~~
freemanon
Maybe this instead: [https://twitter.com/BBCNews](https://twitter.com/BBCNews)

------
johnzim
That's one sensational 500 page too! Anyone who has ever seen the old BBC test
card will get a laugh out of it.

------
philippnagel
#BringBackClarkson ?

~~~
philpoore
Did wonder this..?

Although its was apparently the Mirror that was pushing the story not Anon...
800k people have signed their petition in 4 days :s

src: [http://www.digitaltrends.com/cars/anonymous-to-ddos-
attack-t...](http://www.digitaltrends.com/cars/anonymous-to-ddos-attack-the-
bbc-site-over-clarkson/)

petition: [https://www.change.org/p/bbc-reinstate-jeremy-
clarkson](https://www.change.org/p/bbc-reinstate-jeremy-clarkson)

------
fn42
Wow, main page 500s and pretty much everything else just fails to load. I
wonder what bit the dust, you'd think a full-site failure like this would
require a chain of bad things to happen!

~~~
mrcarrot
The Sport section manages to load the menus and footer now, but no content.
Earlier it was just a generic 500 error page.

I actually can't remember the last time the BBC went down. I was a little
worried something horrible had happened.

------
philpoore
Seems more like an attack now...

BBC Twitter has been wiped clean...

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9202673](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9202673)

------
binoyxj
'The disastrous events that would break the internet' published by BBC on 11
March 2015 [http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20150310-how-to-break-the-
in...](http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20150310-how-to-break-the-internet)

~~~
nly
Probably easier to worm your way in to privileged networks and launch a BGP
attack that physically attack exchanges like LINX. Isn't BGP essentially
trusted?

------
philpoore
is it a DNS issue...?

This is what i got...

% dig -t ANY www.bbc.co.uk. @8.8.8.8

www.bbc.co.uk. 236 IN CNAME www.bbc.net.uk.

% dig -t ANY www.bbc.net.uk. @8.8.8.8

www.bbc.net.uk. 158 IN A 212.58.244.70

www.bbc.net.uk. 158 IN A 212.58.244.71

$ host bbc.co.uk

bbc.co.uk has address 212.58.246.103

bbc.co.uk has address 212.58.246.104

bbc.co.uk has address 212.58.244.18

bbc.co.uk has address 212.58.244.20

$ host www.bbc.co.uk

www.bbc.co.uk is an alias for www.bbc.net.uk.

www.bbc.net.uk has address 212.58.246.91

www.bbc.net.uk has address 212.58.246.90

but then website is being served from 212.58.244.70...?

:s

------
jacquesm
An earlier story on the bbc homepage was 'How to really break the internet'.

------
kenrick95
It's up again!

------
sunilkumarc
Any ideas why it was down ?

------
bbcrubyfail
Matter of time before this happened - theyu used to have decent techies -
people who could develop, use perl wisely.

Then they went full on ruby mode - and all the halfbaked "developers" in that
crowd.

~~~
eertami
BBC News still uses static files for deployment actually.

